# Santa Cruz Tandem!



## Devine Intervention (Aug 29, 2005)

Check out the bike spotted at Sea Otter!

http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2817


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I assume this is the bike that smoked the rest of the field (winning the class of 10 by 8 minutes).

https://www.seaotterclassic.com/pdf/results/2008/144.pdf

Then again, seeing as how Mark Weir was the pilot, I think it's important to recognize the importance of the rider, not so much the ride.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Now thats a badass tandem, maybe even rivaling my Ventana El Testigo.


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

There are several of these tandems that were made on a limited production run awhile ago. I think 3 or 4 were on hand at SOC.


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

Iv seen mark weir riding on one of those at an area near his house. his had a dhx5 coil and a few other things. pretty sick bike


----------

